# [kwin]Quiero hacer lindo mi KDE(abierto)

## Franchute13

Hola a todos.

Estoy en la no simple tarea de ponerlo un poco mas lindo a mi KDE.

Leyendo por ahi, encontre que hay un manejador de ventanas llamado KWIN que hace algunos lindos efectos.

Puse el emerge KWIN y lo trajo sin problemas, ahora el chiste es..... como se si esta corriendo, tengo que hacer algo mas que un simple emerge?,y de donde le puedo dar mas efectos.

Igualmente si alguien tiene sugerencias para que instale cosas para hacerlo mas lindo son bienvenidas.

Comento que tengo un KDE 3.5.8 y la idea es tenerlo lindo, pero algo muy importante es la estabilidad.

Saludos

----------

## Cereza

Uh... ¿kwin no es el gestor de ventanas por defecto de KDE? Creo que ya lo tenias instalado y corriendo si usas KDE...

----------

## elchicosinhada

Kwin es el administrador de ventanas por defecto de KDE, por tanto, si tienes KDE iniciado ya lo tienes andando. Si te vas a Centro de Control y a Aspecto y Temas, podrás modificar bastantes cosas para ponerlo a tu gusto. Así mismo, en kde-look.org pondrás encontrar miles de temas, wallpaper y otros componentes para mejorar el aspecto de KDE.

Si no lo conoces, puedes probar a instalar compiz-fusion, que como podrás ver en montones de videos de youtube verás que puedes dejarlo mucho más amigable.

----------

## artic

Si te gusta el "eye candy" ,o saltas a kde4 donde kwin maneja mejores efectos o instalas compiz fusion.

Personalmente me parece cansino muchos de los efectos , aunque algunos sean útiles, pero para gustos ......

Un saludo

----------

## sirope

A la horca compiz-fusion!! xD

----------

## Cereza

No estoy de acuerdo con que haya que usar compiz ni nada así para hacer bonito tu escritorio. Lo que más me gusta de KDE es lo altamente configurable/personalizable que es. Solo con KDE se pueden hacer cosas muy bonitas sin efectos chipitiflauticos, solo es cuestión de ponerse y tener un poquito de creatividad :P. Te recomiendo como han dicho http://www.kde-look.org/

Si no te llega la inspiración date un paseo por la sección "screenshots" y mira lo que hacen algunas personas con su KDE, puedes basarte en sus ideas para decorar tu propio KDE, temas de colores, estilos, decoraciones de ventana, inconos... mírate estilos como qtcurve o baghira y sus configuraciones internas que son muy completas, con baghira por ejemplo puedes conseguir un efecto metalico a lo MAC muy curioso (ejemplo). Hay cientos para elegir.

Saludos

----------

## Franchute13

Primero que nada, quiero dar gracias por sus respuestas!.

           Con Kwin, me falto compilarlo con el flag xcomposite para lograr transparencias. Aunque estoy probando porque me da problemas con las transparencias, ejemplo, yo uso Seamonkey, y si lo minimisas y lo volves a abrir queda como transparente y la unica solucion para que salga de ese estado es seleccionar otra ventana y volver al seamonkey.

           SuperKaramba me da algunas plugIn muy interesantes pero me gustaria saber si se puede poner de forma para que esos AddOns se puede poner debajo de los iconos del escritorio, pues los Addons se pueden poner transparente pero te tapa los iconos y no los podes usar.

           Igual, si me siguen compartiendo ideas seria muy interesante.

Abrazo

----------

## sirope

Recuerda que todos los escritorios son personalizables hasta el último pixel.. Busca domino engine en kde-look.

Salu2!! y no imites a Mac!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Franchute13

SIROPE, noooo MAC nooo!!!!!... no tengo nada contra ello, pero prefiero un look distinto!!, algo notorio.

Estuve mirando el DOMINO, el que me comentastes, luego de leer que habia un par de BUG, lo termine emergeando igual. Nada mas facil que un simple EMERGE DOMINO (previamente desmascareando) y listo el pollo!!!.

Puse unos iconitos muy lindos llamados NUVOX , que tambien estan en KDE LOOK .

De a poquitito va tomando forma!!!.

Gracias por las datas! y si hay mas, mejor  :Smile: 

Abrazo

----------

## diegoto

Que tal, proba con Superkaramba.

http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html

----------

## sirope

Mmmm.... En KDELook imitan a Mac o a Vista, habiéndo muchas cosas bonitas y PROPIAS...

Superkaramba está en Portage... En cuanto a Dominó es mi theme preferido, puedes hacer todo lo que quieras y puedas con dos degradados... 

En lo personal me gusta crear un efecto <glass> o algo más lechoso... Mira el screenshot de este individuo, tal vez te gusta:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=59326&PHPSESSID=cae

Qtcurve tampoco está mal... Otra opción, como ya te han dicho es dar el salto a KDE4 que es bonito por defecto, o te esperas a la v4.1

Sólo es cuestión de tener un poco de creatividad y tiempo... Mira que Gnome es tan horrible y como ha quedado aquí:

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Beauty+of+Gnome?content=45170&PHPSESSID=a058fa1fe9d70501ed359bfa99e5b64f

Por cierto que quiero ese wallpaper y no lo encuentro.. xD

Tal vez te interese Kore, que usé yo por un tiempo.. (muy wapo  :Smile:  ) O buscar un sustituto para el menú estilo Win2 95 como Kickoff o KBFX.. También el niño de "kubista" está haciendo un gran trabajo, que es el mismo de NouveXT (o no sé como se escribe xD)

Podrías probar nuevos entornos de escritorio si estás aburrido y tienes un poco de tiempo de sobra... Comenzando por Enlightenment, que integrado con Gnome (no está muy completo por si solo) da un resultado muy bonito xD.

Saludoooooooooooos!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ekz

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sólo es cuestión de tener un poco de creatividad y tiempo... Mira que Gnome es tan horrible y como ha quedado aquí:
> 
> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Beauty+of+Gnome?content=45170&PHPSESSID=a058fa1fe9d70501ed359bfa99e5b64f
> ...

 

Hace tiempo que no escuchaba algo bueno de Gnome en este foro, jeje   :Smile: 

Por cierto, esto es lo que buscabas   :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## sirope

Aaaaaahhhhhgg mi wallpapeeeer!!

Gracias te vas a ir al cielo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## johpunk

puedes usar estos iconos tambien, son los que yo uso http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal+Diamond+Icons?content=45576 hay temas para varias distros

----------

## Tarko

Eno personal me gustan más los iconos de oxygen que se encuentra dentro de kde-look

----------

